# powerheads and rio pumps



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

i was wondering if anyone uses a extra pump for water movement i heard they are good for bigger tanks i have a 75 i was wondering if i should put one in for water movement at the bottom of the water for ex. in the back lower wall with a spray bar facing the front wall or something like that i can easily hide this pump with some drift or plant andy ideas


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I run an ehiem 2217 in my 75 and flow seems adequate. What filter are you using?


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

i am running a eheim 2026 on my 75 gallon i have spray bar on left wall about 2 inches under water level with the water shooting on a downward angle


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

If you arent getting enough flow I dont see why you couldnt add a powerhead for better circulation. Although if you are using co2 extra water movement will cause it do dissipate out more.


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

I run powerheads on a moderate light and a high light tank. Most powerheads usually have an attachment so you can aim them down and off the glass/surface. I have no problems maintaining co2 levels with them. I do however make sure I run extremely weaker powerheads on the lowest setting in my tanks. For instance on my 55g I have a 2213 and a 2215 and run little AC powerheads that are designed for a 10 and 20 gallon setup on the lowest settings. I have some fish that prefer currents (debawi catfish) so I make sure I give a decent current here and there for them to swim in. The most annoying thing you will find with using a powerhead is that you have to find an area where the current won't push plants into each other and provide shading.

Matt


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

i was going to use those small rio pump and put it on the back right corner on the bottom.i does have a swivel mount for direction maybe attaching a spray bar so the direction goes to the front glass any ideas



75gal/eheim 2026/aqua uv/pressurised co2 milwalkee ph controler/flourite/coralife 2 65watt 6700/2 10,000/


----------

